# New Snorkel



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

I was at Sabine ATV this new years playing around in the beaver pond, while 30 other people decided to just watch and not join me, and I hit a hole sideways and my snorkel was about half an inch from going under so I decided to relocate it and extend it. 

Before: 
 
 

After: 
 
 
 

I was going to do the dual risers but I only had a 3 inch file and saw from a multi tool to cut my plastics because my dremel stopped working, so I decided to just do one. What do you guys think?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks good! Make sure you don't hit the gas in reverse while standing!! You'll be eating PVC if u do!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or let your tshirt get too close! Looks good though. Good job!


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Or let your tshirt get too close! Looks good though. Good job!



I thought about this when I decided to change it. I seen the way other bikes had this set up but they used a 90 coming out first and that put the pipe a lot closer to the rider standing up. I seen how instead of using a 90 they did a 45 and it stood straight up and I didn't want that. So I got a 60 that way it slanted forward some but not to the extent that it was to close to me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Just keep an eye on it when standing up during a water wheelie. Even w/ my low-profile tops they would still suck my t-shirt tail in if I wasn't careful.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

Yea I try not to wheelie to much. For one it takes dumping my clutch to do it on ground and two in the water I try to ride slow just in case. I'm not good at riding the deep stuff because my balance is horrible, but with all this rain here lately the park was flooded and I got a lot of practice at it.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Do you ever wash that thing?  lol

Looks good. I like the snorkels in the center because it gives my fat *** a little more time to save it when I fall in a hole under water. lol

We're going to Burkeville Saturday. I'm probably not taking the Brute though. Got the RZR set up for trails/hauling ***.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

lol I sprayed it off. I get the underside and all the important stuff clean then the plastic just gets sprayed. I have to use a car wash so it cost lots of money to get it clean the way i'd like to. I'd like to go this weekend but I think I have to work and I'm saving a little bit up for exhaust and possibly a GR. Next time I think I'll be able to ride is the 28th, by then I'll have my exhaust and this axle boot fixed.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I was just screwin with ya. 

I wouldnt be riding this weekend but I retorqued my transmission bolts on the RZR and want to see if that fixed the leak. If not I'm taking it to the dealer next week while I still have a warranty.


----------



## rdtj (Jan 20, 2012)

thats awesome snorkel thats how i did mine


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

looks great, now you shouldn't have trouble when you have to lean to the side


----------

